# Some new handles and sayas



## stumpdeez (Feb 24, 2014)

Put some new handles on a few knives over the past couple weeks and made some sayas as well. Wood is black palm with brass and basswood sayas (the kikuichi has copper corbys). The suji is a tojiro with maroon liners and purple heart for the scales and saya.


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking slick! Nice work with the sexy curves! How did you end up liking basswood for sayas?

Mowgs


----------



## stumpdeez (Feb 24, 2014)

Its working out really well so far. Ive been taking three knives in sayas and an idahone rod to and from work rolled up in a towel every day for the past two weeks and they aren't showing any signs of wear.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome curves and great fit! How come Tojiro ITK survived rehandling?


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 24, 2014)

stump since I am in NJ will you be willing to make me a 240 saya? something simple just to protect it


----------



## rodneyat (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice work


----------



## stumpdeez (Feb 24, 2014)

coqavin your inbox is full


----------



## stumpdeez (Feb 25, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Awesome curves and great fit! How come Tojiro ITK survived rehandling?



Ran out of corby bolts but that problem has been solved. Working on a carving fork and the honesuki next.


----------

